# [Review] BeQuiet Pure Power L8 400W



## eXquisite (21. Juni 2014)

Review: be quiet!® Pure Power L8 400W- 400 Watt "pure" Leistung für unter 45 Euro?​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich erst einmal ganz herzlich bei _Chiller_ bedanken, der mir netterweise das Netzteil zur Verfügung gestellt hat, dieses ist keine 
Selbstverständlichkeit und ich weiß das sehr zu schätzen.

[size=+1]*Inhaltsverzeichnis:[/size]*
*1. Einleitung*
*2. Äußeres*
*3. Inneres*
*4. Tests*
*5. Fazit*

[size=+1]*1. Einleitung[/size]*

Ich habe mich schon etwas länger mit Netzteilen beschäftigt, zum einen weil ich keine schlechten Geräte kaufen wollte, zum anderen weil mir meine Hardware 
zu schade ist um wegen einer doch auf den ersten Blick unwichtig erscheinenden Komponente kaputt gehen zu können. Also fing ich an mit dem lesen anderer 
Reviews, beschäftigte mich ein wenig mit der Materie und wurde dann letztendlich von _Chiller_ dazu gebracht, selber mal ein Review zu verfassen, denn das 
ist die wohl beste Methode das Netzteil zu verstehen und zu überblicken. 

[size=+1]*2. Äußeres[/size]*

Die Verpackung kommt im schlichten Schwarz, sehen können wir eine Abbildung für das Netzteil sowie den Namen, links oben verbirgt sich noch das Logo für eine 
80+ Bronze Zertifizierung. Auf der Rückseite finden wir die Kabellängen, die Schienenverteilung und die Abmessungen des Netzteils, ein paar Hinweise und Zertifikate 
sowie eine Menge Text. Dieser gibt uns Aufschluss über das Können des Gerätes. Erwähnt wird hier die Sicherheit, der leise Lüfter, die Kompatibilität in Sachen ATX 
und Anschlüssen, sowie die Effizienz. Weiter ließt man, das das Gerät 3 Jahre Garantie mit sich bringt.
Auf den Seiten der Verpackung finden wir exakt diese Punkte, welche dort auf Englisch stehen, in Deutsch, Französisch, Spanisch und Polnisch, das Handbuch wurde 
auch in diesen 5 Sprachen verfasst, im Handbuch finden wir nochmal die Kabel + Längen, welche ich aber auch noch selber einmal nachgemessen habe, sowie die 
Anschlussvielfalt und eine Installations- und Einbauanleitung.

Als Zubehör liegt ein 1,5 Meter langes Kaltgerätestromkabel bei, ein wenig Ofenanzünder, 4 Schrauben zur Montage sowie ein paar Kabelbinder bei. Schön finde ich 
hier die Kabelbinder, da man mit diesen den Rechner noch etwas aufräumen kann, außerdem sind die Kabel des Gerätes selber mit einem Klettband Fixiert, dieses kann 
man auch für das Kabelverlegen später nutzen.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Anschlüsse: | Anzahl | Länge (Strang)
P8 (CPU) 4+4 Pin | 1x |55cm
ATX 20+4 Pin | 1x | 45cm
PCI-E 8/6+2 Pin | 2x | 50, 65cm
Molex IDE 4 Pin | 3x | 70cm (1) + 75,90cm (2)
SATA 5 Pin | 4x | 45,60cm (1) + 45,60 cm (2)
FDD Floppy | 1x | 90cm (1) 
Kaltgeräte Input | 1x | 1,5m Die Anschlüsse fallen recht reichlich aus, vor allem die 2x PCI-E 8 Pin sind nicht immer Standard bei dieser Preisklasse, das finde ich super bei BeQuiet.
Alle Kabel sind gesleeved, nicht blickdicht aber es sieht trotzdem nicht schlecht aus und gibt den Kabeln eine zusätzliche Schutzummantelung und 
verhindert das verheddern der einzelnen kleinen Stränge untereinander.

Das Netzteil selber kommt in einem schwarzen Metallgehäuse daher, alle schrauben sind schwarz sowie das Lüftergitter, daher sieht das Gerät sehr schlicht und auch sehr wertig aus, die Kabelsleeves fangen direkt im Netzteil an, sodass die Kabel direkt schon im Sleeve herauskommen, super Arbeit BeQuiet! Weiter erkennt man, das hinten sowie auf dem Lüfter jeweils einmal ein BeQuiet Logo drauf sitzt, diese ist Orange hinterlegt. 
Mir gefällt das Gerät sehr gut, vor allem der Lüfter sieht Edel aus, da dieser auch von BeQuiet kommt.
Einzig störend sind hier die babyblauen PCI-E Stromstecker, hier sollte BeQuiet nachbessern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[size=+1]*3. Eckdaten[/size]*



Maße B x H x T 	|150 x 86 x 165
Lüfter		|	120mm  be quiet!® Silent Wings Rifle Bearing Gleitlager
Effizienz 20%/50%/100%	|80+ Bronze 84%/87%84%
Arbeitstemperatur		|bis 40°C
Schutzschaltungen		|OCP, OVP, UVP, SCP, OTP, OPP
Leistung:
Gesamtleistung	|		400 Watt
Spitzenleistung 		|450 Watt
Max Gesamtleistung 12V	|360 Watt
Max Gesamtleistung 3,3+5V	|	120 Watt
Stromstärken und Schienen:
•	3,3 Volt		|24A
•	5 Volt		|	15A
•	12 Volt (1)	|	22A
•	12 Volt (2)	|	20A
UVP			|	55€ (für unter 45€ bereits erhältlich)
Gewicht			|1,93 KG
Umweltrichtlinien		|ErP, WEEE, RoHS, Energy Star 5.2
Sicherheitszertifikate	|	CE, CB, TÜV, Semko, FCC, cTUVus, c-tick 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[size=+1]*4. Inneres[/size]*

Das Pure Power L8 400 stammt vom Fertiger FSP und basiert auf der Gruppenregulierten APN Plattform, welche bei FSP selber nur im OEM Segment zu finden ist, 
gegenüber dem Original ist die Platine bei dem BeQuiet Gerät wesentlich besser Ausgestattet. Nicht verwechseln sollte man das L8 aber mit dem L8 CM, welches 
von HEC gefertigt wird und komplett anders aufgebaut ist.

Vier Schrauben müssen gelöst werden um das Gerät zu öffnen, hier gilt: *Nicht nachmachen, es besteht Lebensgefahr!* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als erstes findet man den an dem Deckel befestigten Lüfter vor, dieser stammt von BeQuiet selber und hört auf den Namen: Silentwings L8 BQT T12025-MS-16. 
Er arbeitet mit bis zu 1600 RPM bei einer Spannung von 12Volt. BeQuiet macht seinem Namen alle Ehre, der Lüfter war während der kompletten Tests nicht aus 
den Testsystemen raus zu hören, was ich sehr erfreulich finde. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gegenüber dem Original sitzt die Version von BeQuiet auf einer schwarz gefärbten Platine und wurde mit schwarzen Kühlkörpern versehen und sieht daher für ein 
Netzteil sehr wertig aus. Auf der Platine selber finden wir keine weiteren Angaben über den Hersteller, lediglich nur ein "BQ L8" Schriftzug.

Die Elektronik des Netzteils beginnt mit der Eingangsfilterung. Direkt hinter der Kaltgerätebuchse finden wir zwei blaue Y Kondensatoren und einen gelben, großen X 
Kondensator welcher unter der Kaltgerätebuchse hängt, die Erde geht direkt per Kabel an das Gehäuse, zwei weitere Kabel laufen über den On/Off Schalter, welcher 
sich ebenfalls auf der Rückseite des Gerätes befindet, über einen Ferritspule direkt auf die Platine, dort geht es weiter mit der Eingangsfilterung. Hier sitzen ein weiterer 
X und zwei weitere Y Kondensatoren sowie drei Drosseln auf der Platine. Einen Metalloxidvaristor (MOV) sucht man leider vergebens, diese könnten die Komponenten noch 
frühzeitiger vor Überspannung schützen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter geht es mit der Primärseite, auf dieser finden wir direkt PFC Spule und PWM Controller nebeneinander, der PWM Controller wurde mit 2 Schichten Gummi 
ummantelt, ich wagte einen Blick zwischen die Abschirmungen, erkennen konnte ich aber nur etwas silbernes, daher kann dort gut eine Aluminiumfolie zum Einsatz 
kommen. Das Schlachtschiff, der Primärkondensator stammt von Teapo, hier wurde ein Modell mit 420 Volt Spannungsfestigkeit und 220 Mikrofarad Kapazität verbaut, 
die Temperaturfestigkeit liegt bei 85°C, daher ist diese Wahl in Angesicht des Preises des Gerätes als durchaus vernünftig einzustufen.
Ganz klein versteckt sich hinten noch ein Y Kondensator welcher hinter dem Primärcap versteckt ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Mitte liegen die beiden Transformatoren, der 12 Volt und der 5 Volt SB Trafo liegen beide nebeneinander, da das Netzteil Gruppenreguliert ist, werden alle 3 
Spannungen direkt aus dem 12 Volt Trafo bezogen und es gibt keine extra Wandlerplatinen, die Geräte sind mit einer doppelten gelben Folie ummantelt in der sich 
wie auch bei dem PWM Controller eine Silberne Folie befindet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Sekundärseite angekommen finden wir direkt die Lüftersteuerung vor, diese ist oben auf einem der 3 Kühlkörper befestigt und sitzt auf einer extra Platine. 
Unter ihr befinden sich 2 Temperatursensoren, einer ist mit dem Sicherungschip verbunden, der andere klebt direkt auf der Lüftersteuerung zwischen den Kühlrippen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Kondensatoren finden wir direkt eine Taicon mit 10 Volt Spannungsfestigkeit 2200 Mikrofarad und einer Maximaltemperatur von 105°C daneben sitzen zwei große Teapos 
mit 10V, 3300µf und 105°C. Hinter diesen stecken ein weiterer großer 10V, 3300µf, 105°C Teapo und zwei kleinere Taicons mit  10V, 1500 µF, 105°C und 10V, 2200µf, 105°C.
Vorne unter der Spule finden wir einen grünen Taicon mit  10V, 1500µF, 105°C sowie die zwei schwarzen Teapos mit jeweils 10V, 1500µf und 105°C.
Versteckt hinter der großen Spule ist noch ein brauner Teapo mit 105°, weitere Werte kann ich leider nicht erkennen, da diese verdeckt werden.
Ansonten befinden sich noch zwei Spulen sowie alle Kabelausgänge auf der Sekundärseite.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufgrund des Aufbaus des Netzteils schließe ich auf die folgenden Angaben, für diese kann ich leider keine Gewähr übernehmen, da ich keinen Schaltplan vorliegen habe.
12V1: 2x Teapo 16V, 2200µf, 105°C
12V2: 1x Teapo 16V, 2200µf, 105°C 
5,0V1:1x Taicon 10V, 2200µf, 105°C
3,3V1:1x Taicon 10V, 2200µf, 105°C

Fast geschafft, jetzt bleibt nur noch der Rest:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kondensatoren die sich auf dem Rest der Platine befinden sind ein 50V, 100µF, 105° sowie zwei 50v 4,7µF und 105° und ein 1µF mit 105° dessen Voltangabe nicht erkennbar ist, allesamt von Teapo.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Sicherungschip ist ein WT7527 aus dem Hause Welttrend mit der weiterführenden Bezeichnung N161 312J03A1BG.
Dieser unterstützt, ich zitiere hier aus dem Datenblatt des Chips:

•  The Over/Under Voltage Detector (OVD / UVD) monitors VS33, VS5, V12A and V12B input voltage. 
• The Over Current Detector (OCD) monitors IS33, IS5, IS12A and IS12B input current sense. 
• The VX provide an extra protection. 
• Both of the power good output (PGO) and fault protection latch (FPOB) are Open Drain Output. 
•  75 / 600 ms time delay for UVD / OCD. 
•  300 ms time delay for PGO. 
•  38 ms for PSONB input signal De–bounce. 
•  14 us for OVD internal signal De–glitch. 
•  1 ms for UVD internal signal De–glitch. 
•  20 ms for OCD internal signal De–glitch. 
•  73 us for PGI internal signal De–glitch. 
•  4 ms for PSONB turn-off FPOB. 

http://www.datasheetframe.com/datasheet-d/WT7527




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als letztes noch einmal die Rückseite der Platine, hier habe ich die einzelnen Schienen der Sekundärseite noch einmal eingezeichnet:
Die Lötqualität ist FSP Typisch super, hier gibt es nichts zu bemängeln, Kabelenden wurden auch anständig gekürzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Schwarz die Masse, Orange für 5 Volt, Gelb für 12 Volt 1 und 2 sowie Grün für 3,3 Volt.

In vielen Threads wird nicht erläutert warum 2 Schienen so wichtig sind, diese tragen dazu bei, das die Last verteilt wird und in einem Fall die Over Current Protection
früher greifen kann, da das Netzteil nicht die Gesamtlast geben darf, daher sind Multirail Netzteile deutlich sicherer als ihre Easyrail Pendants.
[size=+1]*5. Tests[/size]*

Als Testsystem verwende ich meinen alten Rechner, dieser besteht aus:



Prozessor | AMD Phenom 945
Grafikkarte | Geforce GTX 280 @700Mhz
Ram | 2x 4GB Samsung DDR3 1333 CL9
Festplatte | Segeate Barracuda 1TB
Betriebssystem | Windows 8
CPU Kühler | Corsair H55 
Laufwerk | Asus DVD RW
Netzteil | Getestete Geräte
Da das BeQuiet Pure Power L8 Gruppenreguliert ist, interessierte mich natürlich die Spannungsstabilität. Um diese herauszufinden belastete ich das System mit 
verschiedenen Lasten unter Prime95 auf 4 Threads und Furmark auf 720P. Diese sehen so aus:



Idle | 95 Watt
Prime95 | 180 Watt
Furmark | 280 Watt
Furmark + Prime95 | 320 Watt Diese Werte ermittelte ich mit einem Eon EM 600 Expert Energiekostenmessgerät direkt an der Steckdose. Als Referenzwerde nehme ich Durchschnittswerte meines 
EVGA Supernova 1000P2. Zum Vergleichen verwende ich ein Corsair CX500M sowie den Vorgänger BeQuiet L7 430 Watt.

Dabei ermittelte ich die Spannungen über einen Molex Stecker per Masse und Ader mit einem Multimeter. Das konnte ich leider nur bei 12 V und 5 V machen, da ich keine 
ATX Stromverlängerungen habe um auch 3,3 Volt abgreifen zu können.

Die 12 Volt und 5 Volt Spannungskurven sahen daher wie gefolgt aus:



Verbrauch Watt	|Idle=95W	|Prime=180W	|Furmark=280W	|FM+P95=320W 
BQT L8 400	|12,01V	|11,95V	|11,81V	|11,79V
BQT L7 430	|12,09V	|12,04V	|11,86V	|11,82V
EVGA S P2 1000	|12,1V	|12,1V	|12,1V	|12,1V
CS CX 500M	|12,11V	|12,09V	|12V	|11,97V

Verbrauch Watt	|Idle=95W	|Prime=180W	|Furmark=280W	|FM+P95=320W
BQT L8 400	|5,01V	|5,04V	|5,07V	|5,08V
BQT L7 430	|5,05V	|5,05V	|5,12V	|5,16V
EVGA S P2 1000	|5,04V	|5,05V	|5,04V	|5,05V
CS CX 500M	|5,08V	|5,1V	|5,12V	|5,16VDie Spannungen gehen allesamt okay, die 5 Volt Schiene wurde bei unserem Testkandidat nicht über 5,1 Volt angehoben. Doch hier sieht man das Problem der 
Gruppenregulation deutlich, ob diese Plattform wohl noch für Lasten über 500 Watt gerecht wäre? Ich würde sagen nein, da das Gerät höchstwahrscheinlich 
keine guten Spannungen mehr liefern würde und das ginge zulasten der 5 Volt Hardware.

Das L8 400 Netzteil ist mit 80+ Bronze Zertifiziert, um diesem auf den Grund zu gehen habe ich die Gesamtleistungsaufnahme der Netzteile noch einmal gemessen, 
hier sieht man den Unterschied zwischen einem 80+ Platin sowie einem 80+ Bronze Gerät deutlich:


Verbrauch Watt	|Idle=95W	|Prime=180W	|Furmark=280W	|FM+P95=320W
BQT L8 400	|98,3W	|180,9W	|302,2W	|339,8W
BQT L7 430	|107,9W	|184,8W	|304,3W	|339,9W
EVGA S P2 1000	|94,4W	|177,8W	|280,1W	|319,2W
CS CX 500M	|107,9W	|186,2W	|304,3W	|339,9WDas Gerät liefert hier durchgehend gute Werte, welche meist nur 5 Watt von den Werten meines Platin Netzteilen entfernt sind, diese sind auch durchgehend besser 
als bei dem 80+ Bronze Konkurrent Corsair CX 500M, man sieht auch das BeQuiet vor allem die Idle Effizienz gegenüber dem Vorgänger verbessert hat. Die Spannungen
sind meiner Meinung nach in Ordnung, wenn man berücksichtigt das diese Plattform Gruppenreguliert ist, sind die Spannungen sogar ziemlich gut. Innerhalb der ATX Norm
befinden sich alle Werte. Die 12 Volt Spannung ist relativ niedrig, ich finde aber diese Entscheidung von BeQuiet richtig, da dadurch die 5 Volt Spannung weniger angehoben
wird und Unterspannungen sind generell besser als Überspannungen, denn diese sind eine starke Belastung für 5 Volt Hardware wie zum Beispiel Festplatten.

Zu der Lautstärke lässt sich nur sagen, das Netzteil bleibt sehr leise. Da ich keine Angaben dazu machen kann
aufgrund fehlender Messinstrumente verweise ich hier auf Chiller, welcher hierzu Werte liefern kann.
Dafür Verweise ich auf eines seiner Reviews: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...zteil-fuer-38-euro-kann-das-gut-gehen.html#j1

[size=+1]*6. Fazit[/size]*
Abschließend bleibt zu sagen, dass das BeQuiet Straigt Power L8 ziemlich gut ist, verbessert wurde gegenüber dem L7 die Effizienz und es kommen bessere Kondensatoren 
Sekundärseitig zum Einsatz, schade finde ich dennoch, das BeQuiet gegenüber dem L7 auf den 105° Primärkondensator verzichtet hat und stattdessen nur ein 85° Modell 
verwendet, ansonsten sieht das neue Netzteil schöner aus von innen sowie von außen dank den gesleevten Kabeln. Die Anschlussvielfalt wurde stark verbessert, da der 4 
Pin CPU um 4 Pins erweitert wurde und ein zweiter PCI-E Stromanschluss kam hinzu. 
BeQuiet hat hier also ein sehr solides Produkt für einen sehr kleinen Preis, es kommen durchgehend Teapo und Taicon zum Einsatz, welche der Mittelklasse wenn nicht sogar 
Oberklasse (Taicon) angehören. Trotz der Gruppenregulation bleiben die Spannungen im Rahmen, wie sich die Plattform hier bei noch höherer Belastung verhält kann ich nicht
sagen, daher gebe ich hier einmal eine Grundregel: Gruppenregulation nur bis 500 Watt verwenden.
Das ein Netzteil so leise ist und das auch unter Last, ist auch nicht normal in dieser Preiskategorie, daher gibt es hier nochmal ein extra Pluspunkt.

Ich würde das BQ L8 400W weiterempfehlen, da es ein durchgehend Solides Gerät zu einem echten Kampfpreis ist, empfehlen würde ich dieses Gerät für Computer mit 
Grafikkarten wie R9 280/GTX 770 und Haswell i7/Xeon E3/FX8350/A107850k und vergleichbares, dafür bietet das Gerät genug Leistung. Wenn man zu einer Grafikkarte wie der 
R9 290X oder GTX 780 greift, sollte im Budget doch gerne schon das besser BQ E9 drin sein oder das bald erscheinende BQ E10.

Gruß
Arne

[/font][/size][/INDENT]


----------



## eXquisite (21. Juni 2014)

Sind alle Bilder sichtbar?

Gruß


----------



## _chiller_ (21. Juni 2014)

Bilder sind sichtbar. Schönes Review, ich denke die Mühe hat sich gelohnt


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juni 2014)

Ich habe das Review noch nicht durch aber die Sprache heißt Polnisch und nicht Polisch


----------



## tsd560ti (21. Juni 2014)

Schaut gut aus 
Ich könnte dir sonst noch Spannungswerte von meinem L8 bei ~ 480Watt geben, wenn du möchtest und mir genau sagst, wie ich keinen Kurzen kriege.
Nur die Spannungsdiagramme wären besser, wenn du sie als Skala mit festem Maßstab an den Watt zeichnest, so ist das sehr anstrengend zu gucken oder manipuliert den Eindruck.


----------



## eXquisite (21. Juni 2014)

> Ich könnte dir sonst noch Spannungswerte von meinem L8 bei ~ 480Watt geben, wenn du möchtest und mir genau sagst, wie ich keinen Kurzen kriege.
> Nur die Spannungsdiagramme wären besser, wenn du sie als Skala mit festem Maßstab an den Watt zeichnest, so ist das sehr anstrengend zu gucken oder manipuliert den Eindruck.



Joa, wäre natürlich super, und wo solltest du nen kurzen kriegen? Problem ist nur du hast das CM Gerät, des ist ne ganz andere Plattform.



> Ich habe das Review noch nicht durch aber die Sprache heißt Polnisch und nicht Polisch


 ist abgeändert.

Gruß


----------



## tsd560ti (21. Juni 2014)

Im Multimeter, wenn ich beide Enden reinstecke? 
Und ist es ungefährlich die Zangen umzustecken im Betrieb? Und 12Volt Masse mit 5Volt Phase?


----------



## Legacyy (21. Juni 2014)

Schönes Review 

Würde bei der Formatierung allerdings noch etwas meckern. Die erste Tabelle samt Text würde ich noch unter das Bild packen, sonst top.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juni 2014)

Geiles Review .

Ist das Ding also gut ?


----------



## _chiller_ (21. Juni 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Geiles Review .
> 
> Ist das Ding also gut ?


 
Es wird schon einen Grund gehabt haben, warum ich mir das Netzteil damals gekauft habe


----------



## eXquisite (21. Juni 2014)

> Im Multimeter, wenn ich beide Enden reinstecke?
> Und ist es ungefährlich die Zangen umzustecken im Betrieb? Und 12Volt Masse mit 5Volt Phase?



Schnapp dir nen Molex, schwarze Masse und Rot bzw. Gelb für 5 und 12 Volt, dann einfach das Ding in die Masse rammen, wenn du während des laufenden Betriebes umstecken willst, IMMER erst die Ader rausziehen, dann die Masse, wobei du die ja auch drin lassen kannst wenn du nur an dem Molex misst. Und natürlich auch andersherum, also erst Masse rein, dann Phase.



> Schönes Review
> 
> Würde bei der Formatierung allerdings noch etwas meckern. Die erste Tabelle samt Text würde ich noch unter das Bild packen, sonst top.



Gut, merk ich mir das nächste mal, ist echt ein wenig unglücklich mit dem Bild wenn ich es jetzt so nochmal sehe.



> Geiles Review .
> 
> Ist das Ding also gut ?



Ja. Sofern du keine GTX 780 und co. betreiben willst.

Gruß


----------



## facehugger (21. Juni 2014)

Nicht schlecht, Herr Specht Allerdings würde *ich* evtl. bei der Textgröße etwas höher gehen, dann wär`s noch angenehmer zu lesen...

Gruß


----------



## eXquisite (21. Juni 2014)

> Nicht schlecht, Herr Specht Allerdings würde ich evtl. bei der Textgröße etwas höher gehen, dann wär`s noch angenehmer zu lesen...


Merk ich mir


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (21. Juni 2014)

Tolles Review


----------



## trigger831 (21. Juni 2014)

Top.  Die Erläuterungen/Erklärungen sowie Empfehlung fand ich besonders gut


----------



## Stern1710 (21. Juni 2014)

Ich finde die Erklärung sehr sehr gut, auch das du dir die Mühe gemacht hast, alle Kondensatoren auf dem PCB zu erwähnen 
Zwei Sachen habe ich allerdings noch
1) An manchen Stellen ist die Formatierung sehr unglücklich geählt, da manchmal die Tabellen und Text neben den Bildern stehen. Auch die Schriftgröße würde ich noch ändern, ist echt nicht gerade leicht zulesen :/
2) Wie sieht ein X - und ein Y-Kondensator aus?  Ich versuche die immer zu finden, aber ich weiß halt nicht wie die aussehen und finden tu ich die auch nicht.


----------



## eXquisite (21. Juni 2014)

> 1) An manchen Stellen ist die Formatierung sehr unglücklich geählt, da manchmal die Tabellen und Text neben den Bildern stehen. Auch die Schriftgröße würde ich noch ändern, ist echt nicht gerade leicht zulesen


Joa, versuche ich nächstes Mal besser zu wählen.


> 2) Wie sieht ein X - und ein Y-Kondensator aus? Ich versuche die immer zu finden, aber ich weiß halt nicht wie die aussehen und finden tu ich die auch nicht


Ich werde die Farben nochmal im Review dazuschreiben, diese sind die kleinen, runden blauen Kondensatoren in diesem Fall von SEC und die großen kastenförmigen gelben.

Außerdem hatte ich die Rückseite der Platine vergessen  dieser Teil ist jetzt auch eingefügt 

Gruß


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2014)

Klasse Review


----------



## Goyoma (21. Juni 2014)

Super Review, wirklich spitze! 


Du hast für verdammt viel Mühe gegeben, dass merkt man. Echt Super Gliederung, es lässt sich flüssig und angenehm lesen, weiter so!


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2014)

Schönes Review.
Die Schriftart solltest du noch ändern da schlecht zu lesen.

Und Primärseitig sind 85° Kondensatoren völlig ausreichend. Die 105° Primärcaps sind reines Marketing.


----------



## eXquisite (22. Juni 2014)

> Schönes Review.
> Die Schriftart solltest du noch ändern da schlecht zu lesen.


Danke und ist gemacht.



> Und Primärseitig sind 85° Kondensatoren völlig ausreichend. Die 105° Primärcaps sind reines Marketing.


Mag sein, dennoch sollte das L8 ein verbessertes L7 sein und das ist ganz klar ein Rückschritt.

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Mag sein, dennoch sollte das L8 ein verbessertes L7 sein und das ist ganz klar ein Rückschritt.


 
Ist es eben nicht.
Ob du nun 105 oder 85° Kondensatoren primärseitig hast spielt keine Rolle.
85° Caps sind aber preiswerter und daher ist es nur logisch solche zu verbauen denn gerade in der Leistungsklasse kommt es auf jeden Cent an.


----------



## dsdenni (22. Juni 2014)

Nettes Review und echt super von chiller das er dir das Netzteil geliehen hat! 


Wie es wohl im Vergleich mit einem be quiet! S7 450W abschneidet...


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2014)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Wie es wohl im Vergleich mit einem be quiet! S7 450W abschneidet...


 
Man müssten mal einen Vergleich machen.
S7 mit 400 und 450 Watt und L8 mit 400 und 430 Watt.
Und als Vergleich mal das E9 mit rein nehmen.


----------



## eXquisite (22. Juni 2014)

E9 könnte ich ausleihen/besorgen, wenn mir dann jemand noch ein S7 schicken könnte wäre das machbar für das CM Modell müsste dann TSD560ti einmal hinhalten^^.

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2014)

Es wäre schon sinnvoll die gleiche Leistungsklasse zu haben.


----------



## _chiller_ (22. Juni 2014)

Das S7 350W/450W und das L8 400W wurden bereits bei Computerbase getestet, die Werte sind dort eigentlich schon gut vergleichbar.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juni 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Das S7 350W/450W und das L8 400W wurden bereits bei Computerbase getestet, die Werte sind dort eigentlich schon gut vergleichbar.


 
Lieber selbst die Statistik fälschen.


----------



## eXquisite (22. Juni 2014)

> Lieber selbst die Statistik fälschen.


Stimmt, manchmal haben die Seiten Werte raus, da denkt man sich wie viel Euro haben die dafür bekommen


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (22. Juni 2014)

Sauberes Review ... Kurz und knackig auf den Punkt gebracht ... Sowas gefällt mir


----------



## NurDieAushilfe (23. Juni 2014)

Sehr schönes Review und gutes Fazit was auch für Leute wie mich, die nicht allzu viel Ahnung von der Materie haben, einen guten Anhaltspunkt bietet.


----------

